# [SOLVED] Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter

## umka69

Hi, comunity!

Installing Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network PCI Adapter...

I tried WEXT + ath9k + wpa_supplicant + dhcpcd configuration

So my kernel is:

```
den ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WEXT

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
```

```
den ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATH9K

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ATH9K=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_AHB is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K_WOW is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_LEGACY_RATE_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set
```

Network and wpa_supplicant configuration be like:

```
den ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlp5s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp5s0="-Dwext"

config_wlp5s0="dhcp"
```

```
den ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

ap_scan=1
```

```
den ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.wlp5s0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Oct 23 15:13 /etc/init.d/net.wlp5s0 -> net.lo

den ~ # rc-service net.wlp5s0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlp5s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp5s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp5s0 ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp5s0 has started, but is inactive
```

Finally scanning for networks by wpa_cli.... And no my ssid here:

```
den ~ # wpa_cli -i wlp5s0

wpa_cli v2.2

Copyright (c) 2004-2014, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Interactive mode

> scan

OK

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

> scan_results

bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid

00:18:e7:e6:d4:34       2437    -71     [WPA2-PSK-TKIP][ESS]    dd-wrt

>

```

MAYDAY! Please help!

PS: Other devices can see my network's ssid

----------

## ShanaXXII

Try adding your wifi information into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

Ssid="Wifi_ssid"

proto=WPA2

psk="wifi_password"

priority=2

}
```

Restart the service and see if it works

----------

## umka69

Already done but no result.

There is one more gentoo machine with wireless adapter. It works.

Here is a part from another wpa_supplicant.conf.

```
network={

   ssid="SSID"

   scan_ssid=1

   psk="PASSWORD"

   proto=RSN

   priority=1

}
```

Connection is the next problem. We need to see the access point at first!)

----------

## ShanaXXII

:/

I had a friend who I helped set up his Qualcomm Atheros (I can't remember what model).

But I can't remember the configuration.

I will post it once I get my hands on it.

----------

## umka69

One more strange thing.

Interface's service is down but it has an ip address. How?

```
den ~ # rc-service net.wlp5s0 status

 * status: stopped

```

```
den ~ # ifconfig

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 77.120.ccc.ddd  netmask 255.255.255.192  broadcast 77.120.128.255

        inet6 fe80::813a:b125:254:c22d  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 fe80::e23f:49ff:fccc:cccc  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:3f:49:ae:c2:78  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 105229  bytes 48174673 (45.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 1  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 41788  bytes 7365651 (7.0 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.181.209  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        ether c0:4a:00:b7:51:c9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## ShanaXXII

Terribly sorry. But my friend is being un-cooperative and I can't get his config file.

But it is weird that you have an ip address but no internet connection.

Maybe ur network isnt connected to internet?>

Try connecting to a different network. e.g. your friend's house :\

----------

## umka69

I find out the problem.

I applied WEXT driver. It is old one and it has problems with 802.11n standart.

The solution is to use its lerasy - nl80211 driver.

It is nessesery to enable it in kernel and give a command to wpa_suuplicant to apply it.

```
den ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

...

### Wireless client network ###

modules_wlp5s0="wpa_supplicant"

# wpa_supplicant_wlp5s0="-Dwext"

wpa_supplicant_wlp5s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp5s0="dhcp"

...
```

Now it works. Thx for help!)

----------

## ShanaXXII

No need to thank me. I don't think I helped too much. :/

----------

## umka69

Anyway you spent your time to help stranger so thanks)

----------

## ShanaXXII

Forums are made up of nice people  :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *umka69 wrote:*   

> The solution is to use its lerasy - nl80211 driver.
> 
> It is nessesery to enable it in kernel and give a command to wpa_suuplicant to apply it.
> 
> ```
> ...

 According to loc cit 5 https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#cite_note-5 and to my own experience that line in /etc/conf.d/net should no longer be needed.

----------

